# Public service message from a mod



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

When Viagra launched in the late 99 it was priced at $7/pill. 

Those pills, were the maximum dosage, 100 mg. For most men suffering mild ED, that is massive overkill. Those guys - yes yes - that includes me - found that a pill splitter would produce 4 quarter doses that were plenty effective. If you have mild ED, a quarter dose made you 17 again. 

The kindly folks at Pfizer cranked the price up so that the current price of the pill they launched at $7, now stands at $46. 

Turns out that if you ASK YOUR DOCTOR FOR IT, there is an equivalent generic that costs less than 1/10th the price of Viagra. 

It is sold in 20 mg doses. But at 80 cents a pill, you could take 5 of them (100 mg of the active ingredient) for $4. 

To recap, today a 100 mg of viagra costs $46
The generic is 80 cents for a 20 mg pill. Or $4 for 100 mg.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Had better results from Cialis than generic viagra myself, but definitely worth knowing! :smthumbup:


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting. I googled PDE5 inhibitors and got huge price differences among products. Seems this is used for a number of conditions including ED.

There are different side effects noted including headaches.

I wonder if anyone would be willing to post their experiences with the alternative meds? Since they treat multiple conditions I wonder if some are better than others specifically for ED?

Site goodrx.com shows a variety of different PDE5 inhibitors along with prices and links to pharmacies.

The price difference among pharmacies is amazing


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

When I have experience with the generics, I will post about it.





TheTruthHurts said:


> Interesting. I googled PDE5 inhibitors and got huge price differences among products. Seems this is used for a number of conditions including ED.
> 
> There are different side effects noted including headaches.
> 
> ...


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you sir.
Do you know the name of the Generic?
I wonder if you could ask the pharmacist if you already have a prescription like I do.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

UMP,

Great point - in a senior moment I neglected to name the alternate.

Revatio

You can either ask your doctor for Revatio OR request Sildenafil generic. Sildenafil is the active ingredient in Viagra. 

From what I've read, Revatio works exactly the same as Viagra. It's merely 1/10th the price. 







UMP said:


> Thank you sir.
> Do you know the name of the Generic?
> I wonder if you could ask the pharmacist if you already have a prescription like I do.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Or if you can, jog five to ten miles a week and get even better results. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

One last thing. I have no financial ties to any of these players. 






MEM11363 said:


> UMP,
> 
> Great point - in a senior moment I neglected to name the alternate.
> 
> ...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

UMP said:


> Thank you sir.
> Do you know the name of the Generic?
> I wonder if you could ask the pharmacist if you already have a prescription like I do.


*I cannot remember the generic name for any of the name brand ED drugs. You can probably get that info by simply "googling" it! Having said that, you cannot buy the generic domestically because the FDA has not yet given the generic final clearance for sale! Canadian pharmacies and their pharmaceutical board have legally approved it and are offering it for sale. Also, Canada is selling name brand Viagra as well as the other related drugs for substantially less than it sells for here in the states! And this is the very same stuff that is manufactured right here in the pharmaceutical plants right here in the United States!

The only problem is that in most cases, even despite NAFTA, buying the drug from Canadian pharmacies and having it shipped to a U.S. address is restricted! Buying it in Canada with a doctors prescription then physically bringing it over is not

Methinks that the American pharmaceutical companies do not want a generic ED drug, so they can keep the prices inflated, thus insuring much larger profits for their shareholders and larger earnings for themselves!!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Arb,

I'll let you know after I ask my doctor. From what I read, the United States patent for viagra expired in 2013. 





arbitrator said:


> *I cannot remember the generic name for any of the name brand ED drugs. You can probably get that info by simply "googling" it! Having said that, you cannot buy the generic domestically because the FDA has not yet given the generic final clearance for sale! Canadian pharmacies and their pharmaceutical board have legally approved it and are offering it for sale. Also, Canada is selling name brand Viagra for substantially less than it sells for here in the states!
> 
> The only problem is that in most cases, even despite NAFTA, buying the drug from Canadian pharmacies and having it shipped to a U.S. address is restricted! Buying it in Canada with a doctors prescription then physically bringing it over is not
> 
> ...


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> Or if you can, jog five to ten miles a week and get even better results. Dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, but the rush you get from 50mg of Viagra on an empty stomach downed with two glasses of wine is priceless.
It's like have a mechanical penis. A real life flesh erector set, for men. As the saying goes, "not all drugs are bad, some are GREAT."


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

MEM11363 said:


> Arb,
> 
> I'll let you know after I ask my doctor. From what I read, the United States patent for viagra expired in 2013.


PLEASE do!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

MEM11363 said:


> When Viagra launched in the late 99 it was priced at $7/pill.
> 
> Those pills, were the maximum dosage, 100 mg. For most men suffering mild ED, that is massive overkill. Those guys - yes yes - that includes me - found that a pill splitter would produce 4 quarter doses that were plenty effective. If you have mild ED, a quarter dose made you 17 again.
> 
> ...


Looks like Pfizer is going to get the shaft.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Looks like Pfizer is going to get the shaft.


Wocka wocka!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Every Tom D*ck and Harry has a bone to pick with Pfizer for leaving them so hard up with those price increases. Pfizer is going to have to knock on some serious wood to keep from getting shafted by this new Johnny-Come-Lately.


Annnd, I'm spent.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

MEM11363 said:


> ... But at 80 cents a pill, you could take 5 of them (100 mg of the active ingredient) for $4.


In my case, I'll still have to do a cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MEM11363 said:


> Arb,
> 
> I'll let you know after I ask my doctor. From what I read, the United States patent for viagra expired in 2013.


While I have yet to need viagra, I do know that my US WA State pharmacy that I go to has a lighted reader board on the sign of a busy road that this past month has been advertising very low cost Sildenafil generic pills. So I know that the generic is being sold within the US right now.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Every Tom D*ck and Harry has a bone to pick with Pfizer for leaving them so hard up with those price increases. Pfizer is going to have to knock on some serious wood to keep from getting shafted by this new Johnny-Come-Lately.
> 
> 
> Annnd, I'm spent.


Maybe they could get into the murder/suspense movie business, a title like "bone collector"

Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

That's interesting about the quarter doses, MEM. My SO gets horrible side effects (headaches and indigestion) from V, so it might at least be worth experimenting with a lower dosage. Can't hurt!


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cosmos,

I would never take a 100 mg dose. That is HARD on your body for a 'normal' man. 

The nice thing about the generic is the pills are 20 mg. Easier to for fine grained dosage management. 

My plan is to just take one. Based on history - that size dose will be enough. And the 25 mg dose I typically take has no side effects.




Cosmos said:


> That's interesting about the quarter doses, MEM. My SO gets horrible side effects (headaches and indigestion) from V, so it might at least be worth experimenting with a lower dosage. Can't hurt!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

MEM11363 said:


> Cosmos,
> 
> I would never take a 100 mg dose. That is HARD on your body for a 'normal' man.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Mem. I'll pass the info on to my beloved Mr C.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

MEM11363 said:


> Arb,
> 
> I'll let you know after I ask my doctor. From what I read, the United States patent for viagra expired in 2013.


There was an extension granted for pediatric use  for some rare disease, pulmonary hypertension maybe? And the FDA granted a patent extension. It was an awesome legal Hail Mary...

Things may change for Pfizer if and when Cialis goes generic...


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

At what age did you all begin to need this? I'm 31 and do about 9-10 hours of cardio per week. Curious about the effects but no issues with solidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

John,
I fully expect my doctor to prescribe Revatio for me when I ask for it. It contains the exact same active ingredient as Viagra.

And googled, lots of online pharmacies offer it. 







john117 said:


> There was an extension granted for pediatric use  for some rare disease, pulmonary hypertension maybe? And the FDA granted a patent extension. It was an awesome legal Hail Mary...
> 
> Things may change for Pfizer if and when Cialis goes generic...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Late 40's.

I'd have one incident where I wasn't fully hard - and get the scrip filled. It would last a good while. Each 100 mg tablet gave us four umm - rounds. But that isn't even right. Because at least for me, the effect lasts a full day or more. So a quarter tab Friday night might cover two days in a row. Anyway - at an average frequency of sex twice a week - one tablet covered at least two weeks. 

I'd run out and wouldn't refill until we had another - incident. Which might be a month or might be 2-3 months later. 

So part of the appeal is it guarantees a rock solid hard on. Completely removes any performance anxiety. 

And I won't speak for anyone else but, for me the subjective quality of orgasm is way higher when I'm rock hard. 





rich84 said:


> At what age did you all begin to need this? I'm 31 and do about 9-10 hours of cardio per week. Curious about the effects but no issues with solidity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Read up on the story regardless, its quite interesting 

The extension didn't do Pfizer a whole lot of good but if you're a pharma fan its quite scary how it all happened.


----------

